# Tissue stuck in nose!



## wirewendy (Nov 19, 2005)

My daughter stuck a tissue in her nose, evidently quite a few days ago, and it is smelling terrible! I thought she had bad breath, but googled it, and figured out that there was something in there.

I think that I got most of it out, but it still smells. I called the Dr., and they said I should probably bring her in.

What can I do to treat the infection at home? What can I put in her nose? Should I just bring her in?


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

how old is your DD?


----------



## Sandstress (Sep 21, 2006)

Once you get the entire foreign body out, it shouldn't smell anymore. I'd take her in.


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

If it still smells, I'd think about bringing her in.

I hope all goes well!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Yikes, my oldest did that when he was 4 (but with a chunk of foam from a couch cushion). We had to go to the dr. where they used tweezers to get it out. I didn't know it was in there until he started to stink from it rotting in his nose. It was truly disgusting, one of the worst things I've ever smelled.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

My sister did this for a runny nose as a toddler and the whole family missed it for over a week. We kept telling her to wipe her butt better (how freaking awful is that!).

Once the Dr. removed it all she was fine... smell was gone. Take her in. YOu don't have to fill any scripts right away. If the smell goes... she's prob. fine.


----------

